# Daisy says 'Woof' from the seaside!



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Looks like you all had a great time! There are some lovely photos there.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Daisy looks like she's loving the sea side!! fab pictures!!

Enjoy your weekend!!

x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

She loves it but is quite pooped this evening! Hoping for another good day tomorrow, not bad for January!


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

And now I'm having even more Cornwall withdrawal symptoms!!!!!
See what you mean about the weather Sarah, looks like a perfect January day down there


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

we always come here at Easter and to be honest I didnt know what to expect in January. It is a bit of a holiday home type place so I thought it might be deserted but we have been chatting with the locals and met some fab dogs aswell. We met a greyhound cross Deer hound! Huge and elegant!  There are also two other Cockapoos here and also an owner with a standard and toy poodle!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lovely photos of gorgeous Daisy - glad you are having a lovely time and the weather is being kind to you  x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous pics,bet she had a great time there,it looks fantastic!! xxx


----------



## maplegum (Mar 10, 2011)

beautiful photos and someone looks very tired in that last photo!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Gorgeous photos and what a gorgeous place.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Glad you are having a lovely break, its looks very pretty and I love the Daisy catching line on the cliff photos.......wise move


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Gorgeous photos but must admit I was a bit confused until I saw a close-up of her wearing an equafleece. I thought you'd given her a Poodle cut! 

Is she enjoying the beach?! 

Turi x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Glad you are having a lovely break, its looks very pretty and I love the Daisy catching line on the cliff photos.......wise move


She would have been off Karen! There are so many birds around, she just goes into Spaniel mode, nose pointed, paw up....ready for the off! 



Turi said:


> Gorgeous photos but must admit I was a bit confused until I saw a close-up of her wearing an equafleece. I thought you'd given her a Poodle cut!
> 
> Is she enjoying the beach?!
> 
> Turi x


You are right Turi, she does look like a Poodle with her Equafleece on! She loves the beach  she runs around chasinf seagulls, climbs over the rocks and 'paddles' in the sea. Can't blame her for not going in as I am sure it is freezing!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Great pics Sarah. We are off to Cornwall this August - can't wait and Biscuit will then be the same age as Daisy. How is she getting on at night? I would imagine she pretty tired from her lovely walks and you are not having any problems at all.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

awwww so lovely! We're thinking of a nice holiday this year with Vincent and the beach is sounding more and more tempting!!


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Ah Kingsand and Cawsand, methinks? Not too far from me. Must take Polly there when the weather's better!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Great pics Sarah. We are off to Cornwall this August - can't wait and Biscuit will then be the same age as Daisy. How is she getting on at night? I would imagine she pretty tired from her lovely walks and you are not having any problems at all.


Daisy is fine ay night as we have her in our room! She just sleeps on her bed. She wakes up at about 5.30am and tries to get on our bed but I just tell her to lie down again and she does!



anndante said:


> Ah Kingsand and Cawsand, methinks? Not too far from me. Must take Polly there when the weather's better!


Yes, the lovely Kingsand & Cawsand!


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Beautiful photos! I am so jealous of those of you who can take your dogs to play by the sea! It would take us many hours to get there lol


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

What fantastic photos! Must get Hattie an equifleece but I know she is still growing. Reminded of sit com "Are you being served" and hope it will 'ride up with wear!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Daisy is fine ay night as we have her in our room! She just sleeps on her bed. She wakes up at about 5.30am and tries to get on our bed but I just tell her to lie down again and she does!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the lovely Kingsand & Cawsand!


Remember when I used to go to cawsand on the ferry from Mayflower steps when a youngster some 50 plus years ago! Have lots of family snaps on beach at Cawsand!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Looks like Daisy really had fun!  I'm itching for a beach trip lately, and this photo dumb really doesn't help lol. What kind of sweater is that? Looks cool.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Pollypiglet said:


> Remember when I used to go to cawsand on the ferry from Mayflower steps when a youngster some 50 plus years ago! Have lots of family snaps on beach at Cawsand!


It is such a lovely place and has been interesting staying here in January. I thought it would be like a ghost town but there are plenty of people around and you get more of a hance to talk to the locals. I have been coming here for so long that it has lost that holiday sparkle but instead has started to feel like a second home which is just lovely. We have been looking at houses in Millbrook which is just in land and saw an amazing cottage yesterday. We could just about afford it but the husband is not a risk taker and I don't think I will ever get him out of Oxford 



Enneirda. said:


> Looks like Daisy really had fun!  I'm itching for a beach trip lately, and this photo dumb really doesn't help lol. What kind of sweater is that? Looks cool.


Daisy has had loads of fun, unlike the husband Daisy could definitely adapt to life at the seaside!  She is wearing an Equafleece. They are made to measure by a great company. Although they are fleece they also keep dogs dry in the rain etc so saves on grooming.  

http://www.equafleece.co.uk/store/index.html

Maybe you should book a trip to the beach before your studying starts up again?


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Pollypiglet said:


> Remember when I used to go to cawsand on the ferry from Mayflower steps when a youngster some 50 plus years ago! Have lots of family snaps on beach at Cawsand!


Gosh, we used to take the ferry to Cawsand some 50-60 years ago as well, when I lived in Plymouth! Wonder if we ever unknowingly met!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely pics Sarah .. ta for sharing


----------

